# [SOLVED] Computer keeps making bell sound



## AJACKS (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi,

My computer keeps making bell sound after few minutes, I have reformatted twice but still the voice is still there...is some kind of infection?
Please assist.

Thanks
Jack

using xp professional version 2002 sp3


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer keeps making bell sound*

Go to* Control Panel/Sounds and Audio Devices/Sounds* scroll through the list of sounds at the bottom that have speaker icons next to them. Highlight them individually and press the Play button the left of the browse button to hear the sound. Go through each one till you identify which sound and what it signifies.


----------



## AJACKS (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Computer keeps making bell sound*

Thanks for the quick reply,

I found the following sounds matching 

Device connect > Windows XP Hardware Insert
Device disconnect > Windows XP Hardware Remove

Kindly assist if its someone trying to connect to my pc


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer keeps making bell sound*

No, this would be a USB device that is loosing connection. What USB devices do you have? If you only have a USB Keyboard and Mouse, make sure they are plugged into the Back USB port of the computer (desktop) If you have any other USB devices unplug them until you discover which one it is.


----------



## AJACKS (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Computer keeps making bell sound*

Dear *spunk.funk*.

Thanks a lot for the resolution, it was one of the printers usb loose. Still loose though, the voice still comes. 

Another request pls. I had to formatt my computer because twice because I saw some odd blank web page downloading something it took only 2 or 3 seconds and was gone but I suspected it must be something despite I had bitdefender antivirus 2013. Still is formatting enough or can you please guide to check if my computer is not infected currently anyway. perhaps hidden somewhere?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer keeps making bell sound*

If your printer USB cable is loose, try a different cable or a different USB port on the computer. 
If you feel something downloaded without your approval, do a *System Restore* to a tiime before this happened. 
Due to Forum Rules, we cannot comment or assist on Virus/Malware Issues. If you think your infected, please click on the link in my signature for *Virus/Malware Help*, do those things and post in that section of the forum.


----------



## AJACKS (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Computer keeps making bell sound*

Thanks again, I have changed ports and it is fine now. regarding the virus and malware issue I have posted in the necessary section for help.

Thanks a million times, appreciate your efforts.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer keeps making bell sound*

You are welcome! Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

